# Claud Butler Majestic



## peewit (3 Jun 2011)

Hi
I'm new here.
I need some advice as I have a Claud Butler Majestic bike that I have owned from new.
I bought the bike circa 1982 but have not used it much. Maybe I have cycled 100 miles over the years of ownership. I purchased it for nostalgic reasons having owned a Claud Butler back in the sixties. I was cycling to work on that bike and wore it out doing over 100 miles per week.

So my question is "Is there any demand for an almost unused, old but classic Majestic".

The bike has Reynolds 531 tubing, Sun Tour 10 gears and Weinmann brakes. The tyres are 32-630 (27" x 1.25"). I measured the frame at 22" or 56cms.

This is my bike







And I think this is the spec. :-





I have not changed anything on the bike other than new tyres some years ago.

Why am I considering selling it ? Well two reasons. One is that I am emigrating to Australia in the autumn. The other is that being a pensioner I do not seem to get the urge to ride it too often.
I still have a mountain bike and use that a lot.

I live in Woking, Surrey.

So is this the sort of bike anyone would want or should I just put in the classified of my local freebee newspaper.

Any advice appreciated.

Peewit


----------



## accountantpete (3 Jun 2011)

It's not a bad bike - if the green sticker says something like 531 Forks stays and tubes then it is a very good touring bike.

A recent example went for £80 on eBay which is slightly on the cheap side - I would have expected circa £140 or more.


----------



## stevetailor125 (3 Jun 2011)

I'd love it, I drool over one of then every time I go to my sons caravan. Any road bike seems to be selling well on ebay, all beyond my pocket


----------



## Xiorell (3 Jun 2011)

I'd buy that if it was offered up near here, I used to had a really nice blue claud butler (can't remember the model) when I was young and I've been thinking it'd be nice to get one again and restore it as my next project.


----------



## Tenorman (3 Jun 2011)

That does look lovely. I think like others I'd love it, if it weren't for the fact that I acquired a 1980s Raleigh Pulsar off eBay a while back for £40, but have spent nearer £200 making it all nice and new and shiny. I don't think my OH would appreciate me finding it a stable mate right at this moment.


----------



## chillyuk (3 Jun 2011)

No demand at all for old junk. Give me a tenner and I'll take it off your hands.

Seriously though don't give it away. As others have said put it on Ebay, you may be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## mickle (4 Jun 2011)

If it was a 23.5" 1983 Dalesman I'd be round your gaff in a flash!


----------



## biggs682 (4 Jun 2011)

peewit welcome

thats a gem so beware i would expect to stick on here in the for sale ads asking around £150 - 175 and see what reaction you get if it has the reynolds 531 stickers like accountant pete mentioned if not should still go for around the £100 mark , or try e bay with a buy it now price (no auction option) so up to 30 days listing and start off with it at if reynolds 531 at same area ie 150 -175 , it would sell quicker if you offer postage (boxes normally given away by local bike shop or halfords foc ) and loads of couriers will transport it for around £20 -30 , any problems or need any help just ask .

but if you cant be bothered i will gladly take it off you


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (4 Jun 2011)

That brings back some memory - I considered buying one round about 1982. I would imagine many would remember it and those who had one but sold in the meantime might well want to buy yours since it is mint and original.

With ebay I would suggest listing it in an auction. If so statistics supposedly show that the best is to list it for ten days (longest allowed for auction format) from Thursday evening (say 9 ish, after dinner) so it ends same time on a Sunday evening. Best not to set a reserve price because it puts people off since they can't tell what it is and wouldn't want to waste time in case it is too high - use your reserve price as starting price instead.

 and Good Luck!


----------



## peewit (5 Jun 2011)

RecordAceFromNew said:


> That brings back some memory - I considered buying one round about 1982. I would imagine many would remember it and those who had one but sold in the meantime might well want to buy yours since it is mint and original.
> 
> With ebay I would suggest listing it in an auction. If so statistics supposedly show that the best is to list it for ten days (longest allowed for auction format) from Thursday evening (say 9 ish, after dinner) so it ends same time on a Sunday evening. Best not to set a reserve price because it puts people off since they can't tell what it is and wouldn't want to waste time in case it is too high - use your reserve price as starting price instead.
> 
> and Good Luck!


----------



## peewit (5 Jun 2011)

Hi Guys

Many thanks for all the usefull help.
I checked and there are green 531 stickers on the front forks.
I am almost inspired enough by your comments to keep it, but being practical I cannot take it to Oz.
Maybe I will put it on Gumtree as there are no insertion fees, in fact no fees at all and it is not an auction. I know that it will only reach a smaller and more local audience but it will not cost anything other than time to give it a try.

Peewit


----------



## peewit (7 Jun 2011)

Actually I would like to put my bike up for sale on this site but cannot figure out what the criteria are to be able to post on the "For Sale" forum.
Can anyone tell me ?

Regards

Peewit


----------



## HLaB (7 Jun 2011)

peewit said:


> Actually I would like to put my bike up for sale on this site but cannot figure out what the criteria are to be able to post on the "For Sale" forum.
> Can anyone tell me ?
> 
> Regards
> ...



There's a sticky in the forsale section which explains things but basically you have to have a certain number of post (not that many) before you can post.

Ps good luck in Aus


----------



## peewit (8 Jun 2011)

I did see the sticky, but it just says about posting in other forums for while.
I am not sure how long "for a while" is.

Reading other posts it does seem that riding on the roads these days is a much more hazardous process than it used to be.

Peewit


----------



## swee'pea99 (8 Jun 2011)

I wouldn't worry about listing fees - they're pennies. Ebay will take a few % off the final sale price in commission, as will paypal if a buyer pays that way (and most do), which between them will probably rob you of a few quid, but you'll probably still end up with a much better sum than going Gumtree. Especially if, as others have said, you can face the hassle of sending it. 

You should be looking for somewhere approaching £200 for that, I would've thought. 531 including forks is +++, and Claude Butler is a very well respected name. And with only 100 on the clock, at that vintage, it has real rarity value too. 

One suggestion: if you _do _go the ebay route, a good listing can make a big difference. In particular, use somewhere like photobucket to do lots of good, big, sharp pics (for free). 

Good luck.


----------

